# Watering setup for seeded lawn



## RobotGuy (Apr 23, 2020)

I will be seeding my 5500sqft front yard in 2 weeks. I'm expecting that I'll need to water every 1-3hrs for 5-10min to keep the Arden 15 seeds moist until they germinate (1-2 weeks). Next summer I'm looking at an in-ground sprinkler system, just don't want to spend that kind of money right now with things being uncertain.

My plan was to get 2-3 melnor osculating sprinklers setup on a faucet timer.

I was looking at something like this https://www.amazon.com/Melnor-65128-AMZ-Bluetooth-Stainless-Washers/dp/B085K9LN96

There were a couple of other melnor timers, but you couldn't schedule enough waterings per day.

I also thought about using a irrigation controller tied to values with hoses. Just looking for a budget solution to get through the first few weeks where is needs a lot of watering.

Any thoughts or recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

While that will work, if it were me, I would build a couple pvc bases and use in ground style heads. You could then reuse them next year. I haven't been as happy using normal hose sprinklers as I find they just aren't as adjustable.

If you are really diy, you could even use electric valves and a controller. Reuse next year too. You might even be able to find an old controller for cheap.

I have in ground but use the diy pvc bases to supplement trouble spots or water in early spring or late fall if my system is still winterized. I have a couple hose bib digital timers, just but as fancy as the one you linked.


----------



## Bimmerdan (May 6, 2020)

I have the B Hyve faucet timer, it's okay... I use a tractor sprinkler while am at work during the day and when I come home I switch the sprinkler and manually move it. How big of area are you trying to cover?


----------



## RobotGuy (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm looking at a 5300sqft section and a 400sqft section. You can see photos of my yard in my renovation journal. The link is in my signature. I'm expecting that I'll need 2, maybe 3 hoses/"zones" for the sprinklers to cover the 5300sqft area. The biggest issue with that area is a fairly steep hill.


----------

